# Practice problems / reference material for stakeout?



## clintonvillian (Mar 26, 2014)

Are there any good materials for understanding stake markings?

I have seen a few problems on them and I am not finding much of a reference for them. I have never seen anything laid out in the field with some of the designations that are on various problems I have seen.


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 26, 2014)

[SIZE=10.5pt]clint, you didn't post this question in any specific depth module sub-forum but I’ll assume you mean construction staking in regard to the Construction depth module ('Construction Surveying' topic). I could be wrong but I don't think you'll receive any Construction questions in the AM requiring you to read and understand stake markings (nothing beyond simple Cut/Fill anyway). Caltrans has some good information on stakes and stake markings.[/SIZE]

http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/row/landsurveys/SurveysManual/12_Surveys.pdf

http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/row/landsurveys/SurveysManual/Manual_TOC.html


----------



## desantmf (Mar 26, 2014)

Clint,

CERM Chapter 77 and 80 cover surveying and staking.

also you can review here; http://www.learncivilengineering.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Site-Layout-and-Control-moved.pdf

Also "Construction surveying manual covers the material" which can be found at http://www.learncivilengineering.com/free-engineering-manuals/free-construction-engineering-manuals/

Let me know if you have a specific problem that you would like to have a reference for.

Mark


----------

